# Linksys WUSBF54G working OK with ndiswrapper+wpa_supplicant

## rsa4046

Hi all,

Since I spent several hours getting this neat little USB Wireless-G dongle (Linksys WUSBF54G, version 1.0) to work, I thought I'd post this brief explanation in the hope that it would save others some time. I have this working now on amd64 and net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8.

First, what didn't work: despite statements on the zd1211 website that the zd1211b driver should work for this device, I was never successful in getting it to do so. I tried the kernel driver (am running 2.6.20.6 vanilla) built into the kernel or loaded as a module; alternatively, I also tried net-wireless/zd1211-85 package in portage. I was able to get plugging/unplugging to yield dmesg events, and the device was indeed seen, and I could modprobe the driver, but trying to start the interface always yielded an error (device not found).   :Sad: 

What did: I finally got it working with net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.47. I downloaded the latest driver (version 4.7.0.0 dated 8/07/2006) from Linksys's website (filename = WUSBF54G_20060522.exe), which you can unzip: the drivers are in WUSBF54G_20060522/Drivers. I first ran ndiswrapper, pointed it to the appropriate .inf file for the 64-bit driver LSZDBUBF.INF,

```
# ndiswrapper -i /root/WUSBF54G_20060522/Drivers/LSZDBUBF.INF
```

which it stored in /etc/ndiswrapper/:

```
# find /etc/ndiswrapper

/etc/ndiswrapper

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf/13B1:0024.F.conf

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf/lszdbubf.inf
```

I then copied the .sys file which ndiswrapper subsequently announced a need for, so the final contents were

```
# find /etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf/zd1211bu.sys

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf/13B1:0024.F.conf

/etc/ndiswrapper/lszdbubf/lszdbubf.inf
```

I made a link to net.lo and started the interface:

```
# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

This time it found the device   :Very Happy:  In getting it to connect with wpa_supplicant to a WAP54G AP with WPA-PSL, I used the following setup

```
 # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

essid_wlan0="MySSID"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0='-Dwext'

associate_timeout_wlan0=60
```

The last statement was to make sure it authenticated/associated successfully during booting instead of backgrounding and associating later, thus assuring that other subsequent processes (netmount, sshd, etc.) have a live connection to work with. Here's my wpa_supplicant config file:

```
 # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

#ap_scan=1

network={

        scan_ssid=1

        ssid="MySSID"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="<.....>"

}

```

Here's what I get in (re)starting the connection:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhclient ip6to4

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhclient ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhclient provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:18:F8:CF:FA:5A ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     wlan0 connected to "SugarNet" at 00:12:17:6D:7B:BC

 *     using WPA-PSK/TKIP

 *   wlan0 configured with address 192.168.0.6/24

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting ntpd ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...  
```

Hope this is of some value to someone. The device seems to work fine thus far, so evidence of dropping connections or other problems. Cheers!

----------

## retroman

Works perfect without that ndiswrapper crap...

infos:

```
2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #11 SMP Fri Sep 21 20:53:20 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
WUSBF54G 1.1
```

In the kernel.......

DEVICE-DRIVERS----->NETWORK DEVICE SUPPORT----->WIRELESS LAN----->

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

NETWORKING----->WIRELESS----->

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

 [ ]   Enable full debugging output

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

<M>   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

compile and boot it!

then........

```
emerge zd1211-firmware
```

plug it in and configure with your favorite tool!

----------

